# Помогите выбрать аккордеон



## saniki (31 Окт 2013)

Помогите выбрать аккордеон. Занимался 8 лет в муз. школе, да вот сейчас решил вспомнить. Помогите подобрать аккордеон в пределах 15-25 тыс. руб., какой марки и с какими характеристиками?


----------



## oleg45120 (31 Окт 2013)

Weltmaster. Лучше ищите caprice


----------



## любитель (31 Окт 2013)

Хм... сколько лет назад закончили школу? Какие у Вас возможности по финансам и на какой уровень вы претендуете, в плане игры на инструменте? Тогда можно что - то посоветовать. А по простому. покупайте то, что по карману. однако всё же обратите внимание на размерность инструмента ( с Ваши габаритами) и на его техническую исправность ( компрессиию и работу всех язычков на сжим и разжим. ) а уж о тонкостях звуковых обертонов и регистров - тут зависит от Ваших фин возможностей. Кстати для среднего уровня выбор в интернете колоссален. Удачи.


----------



## saniki (1 Ноя 2013)

любитель писал:


> caprice


школу закончил лет 5 назад, как помню играл на полном аккордеоне Weltmaster, по уровню выходил на региональные конкурсы(Алт. край). А вот финансы не радуют, пока верхняя граница 20-25 тыс.рублей
И ещё вопрос о покупке через интернет, если нет возможности лично проверить качество как лучше поступить?

PS: преподаватель предлагала у знакомого купить такой аккордеон:
http://www.avito.ru/kamen-na-obi/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_aida_iii_23055
9473
Aida 3, что можете сказать о нём?


----------



## vev (1 Ноя 2013)

По мне так автомобиль надо выбирать задницей, ну а аккордеон руками и ушами Посему, интернет не очень хороший способ особенно учитывая доставку по нашим дорогам.

Aida на фото выглядит достаточно сильно убитой и потребует внимания мастера. Хотя звук может оказаться очень даже пристойный.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (1 Ноя 2013)

Пару раз мне попадались в ремонт чешские Аиды. Тупые незвучащие машины по причине отвратительного корпуса. Может так "повезло"?
Прислушайтесь к рекомендации Олега. Это оптимальный (цена-качество) для Вас инструмент.


----------



## диапазон64 (1 Ноя 2013)

*vev*,
***По мне так автомобиль надо выбирать задницей. .. ***

Что ещ, кроме автомобиля, Вы выбираете подобным "способом" ? ( не стесняйтесь, поделитесь откровенно )


----------



## vev (1 Ноя 2013)

*диапазон64*,

:biggrin: Расшифрую: при всех прочих равных при выборе автомобиля в нем бывает либо комфортно, либо нет. Модель одна, комплектация - одна, а в одном комфортно, а в другом нет. Не посидев в нем этого не понять.


----------



## диапазон64 (1 Ноя 2013)

*vev*,

все прекрасно понял. спасибо за расшифровку.


----------

